# Fireball - PRICE CRASH Up to 30% OFF Right now!



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

We wanted to give you a heads up that we currently have some great offers on Fireball (Up to 30%) I dont think products will hang around long at these prices!

Enjoy.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/fireball


----------



## samm

Thanks John, I have just ordered 3 bottles of Hydrophobic snow foam and a couple of air fresheners.


----------



## sean ryan

£12 delivery *******!!!


----------



## Warzie8

Snow foam still showing as 'waiting for stock'?


----------



## Warzie8

I'm annoyed. I went on your website at 10am to buy some of the hydrophobic snow foam. At the checkout it said, out of stock. The user above though seems to have purchased them fine?

Must be an issue with your website. I've been eagerly waiting for the snow foam to come back in stock. I also asked on here as well when it'd be back in stock, with no reply.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

sean ryan said:


> £12 delivery *******!!!


Hi Sean, Looking at your profile I assume your in Ireland. We use couriers to send items over to Ireland mainly Fed Ex and unfortunately this is what they charge us. It annoys me too!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Warzie8 said:


> I'm annoyed. I went on your website at 10am to buy some of the hydrophobic snow foam. At the checkout it said, out of stock. The user above though seems to have purchased them fine?
> 
> Must be an issue with your website. I've been eagerly waiting for the snow foam to come back in stock. I also asked on here as well when it'd be back in stock, with no reply.


Hi Warzie,

We havent had any "normal" snow foam in stock for some time and only the very limited bottles of Hyrdrophobic which went out of stock within minutes yesterday.

Unfortunately when it comes to Fireball we wont be restocking any items now, the sale is selling out the final items we have. I am sorry that this situation has annoyed you and I apologise for this.


----------

